

This is Water - David Foster Wallace's commencement speech from 2005 - steven2012


======
tptacek
I'm not sure that a music video of an abridged version of the talk is better
than just reading the whole thing.

[http://web.archive.org/web/20080213082423/http://www.margina...](http://web.archive.org/web/20080213082423/http://www.marginalia.org/dfw_kenyon_commencement.html)

------
logical42
You forgot the link.

[http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=xmpYnxlEh0c&desktop_uri=%...](http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=xmpYnxlEh0c&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DxmpYnxlEh0c)

~~~
steven2012
That's weird. I submitted it with a link to vimeo, otherwise you can't submit
it. I guess those must get filtered out.

------
AtTheLast
I've had the PDF of this speech for a few years now. Great stuff!

